# Fantasy Life Online Multiplayer Thread



## JCnator (Oct 30, 2014)

*Fantasy Life Online Multiplayer Thread*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NOTICE : If you need to trade for a specific item, look no further than this thread.*

*IMPORTANT NOTE: Japanese owners of Fantasy Life + LINK DLC Kit and/or Fantasy Life LINK! can't play with North American and European/Australian players.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Welcome to the Fantasy Life Online Meeting Thread! As the topic name says, it involves getting Fantasy Life players to connect each other, whether you own the Origin Island DLC or not. You can even use the Ally/LINK function to communicate with your online buddies while you're doing something. This thread was created due of the immense popularity of the Fantasy Life General Thread for quite some time, so your online requests won't easily get lost anymore.


In this thread, I'll add you to the list of Fantasy Life players if you post a request. You can also add multiple characters as well. The request should answer these questions for each character:

- What is your character's name?
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life)
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once. The region can be from North America, Europe, Australia and even Japan.


This thread is also the place where you set up a online session, whether it's for joining in a specific user's world or simply hosting their own. Once people chimed in for your online session, it's up to you to make your system's Friend Code visible to them and add the codes from these players. Keep in mind that if you activated the Origin Island DLC in a save file, you can't play with those who don't have it activated. For that, you will need to create a new file and play it *while never having the DLC kit installed*. Since the DLC is actually locked in the game's content, you won't risk losing your progress made in the DLC-activated save file whether the DLC kit is installed or not.




Hope you'll enjoy your online multiplayer session!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LIST OF FANTASY LIFE PLAYERS*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Need help for searching a specific user? Hit CTRL + F and type the username you're looking for. If it isn't on the list, then he/she didn't posted a request yet.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*North America*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TheBigJC7777777*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**JCn8or*NoYesMain Story Completed*DLCOFF*NoNoPrologue Completed

*Nooblord*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Surge*YesNoMain Story Completed

*Adol the Red*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Adol*NoNoUp to Chapter 3

*Phil*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Xiko*NoNoMain Story Completed

*Groovycat64*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Ryan*NoYesPrologue completed

*Jazeksagirl*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Jackie*NoNoMain Story Completed

*Rebeth13*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Turnip*NoYesMain Story Completed

*River*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Beekle*NoYesChapter 6 cleared

*FriendlyVillager*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Nick*NoNoPrologue cleared

*Sholee*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Sho*NoYesUp to Chapter 4

*Gracelia*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Grace*YesYesUp to DLC Story Chapter 1

*pengutango*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Raina*NoNoUp to Chapter 3

*PrayingMantis10*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Alex*NoNoMain Story Completed

*Manazran*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Azran*NoNoMain Story Completed

*Yookey*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Yookey*YesNoMain Story Completed

*Starmanfan*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Sigma*YesNoMain Story Completed

*Drake789*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Mike*NoNoUp to Chapter 3

*ACN_Jade*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Jade*NoYesUp to Chapter 1

*ObeseMudkipz*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Ryan*NoNoUp to Chapter 2

*AkatsukiYoshi*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Yoshi★*NoYesUp to Chapter 1

*Labrontheowl*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Aiko*NoNoMain Story Completed

*ApolloJusticeAC*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Emi*NoNoUp to Chapter 2

*Luna_Solara*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Jess*NoNoUp to Chapter 3

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Europe*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FancyThat*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Pixie*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*BiggKitty*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Kitty*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*matt*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Matt*NoNoUnknown

*Ponyu*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Bambi*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*Trio4meo*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Trisha*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*Mentlegen*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Mink*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*Voltz09*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Leif*YesNoMain Story Completed

*marshmallowXO*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Rosie*NoYesMain Story Completed

*Hamusuta*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Zach*YesNoMain Story Completed

*dollydaydream*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Lauren*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*Libra*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Wendy*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

*Primalia*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Lia*YesYesMain Story + DLC Story Completed

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Australia*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*rayquaza128*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**George*NoNoUp to Chapter 5


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 30, 2014)

You can add me to the list 

Name: Pixie
Over level 50: yes
DLC active: yes
Main story progression: finished
Region: Europe (bit of a night owl and have trouble sleeping sometimes, so might be active in other time zones).


----------



## BiggKitty (Oct 31, 2014)

Add me to the list Pls

name:  Kitty
Over level 50:  yes
DLC active: yes
Main story and DLC completed
Region: Europe but hoping to play with people from other regions as well


----------



## matt (Oct 31, 2014)

You can add me. I play a lot after Halloween. 
Matt
Level 50 no
Dlc active not yet
Europe
I'm a pro miner


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in! 

Name: Bambi
Level: 50+ yes
DLC activated: yes
Story: Main story and DLC completed
3DS region: Europe


----------



## Trio4meo (Oct 31, 2014)

Came you add me too the list too please! 

Name: Trisha
level: 50 and yes
DLC active: yes
Story progress: Main story and DLC story completed
Region: Europe

Thanx


----------



## Mentlegen (Oct 31, 2014)

Name: Mink
level: 200 so yes
DLC active: yes
Story progress: Main story and DLC story completed
Region: Europe


----------



## JCnator (Oct 31, 2014)

matt said:


> You can add me. I play a lot after Halloween.
> Matt
> Level 50 no
> Dlc active not yet
> ...



That's a rank of a job. I exclude them. What I asked, is how far have you progressed in the main and DLC story. To find out about your progress, go in the Quest Menu and hit Story. You'll see which chapters you've done and tell me the latest story chapter you've cleared.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 31, 2014)

You can add me to the list

Name: Surge
Over level 50: Yes
DLC active: No
Completed main story
Region: North America


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 31, 2014)

Feel free to add me.


- What is your character's name?
*Adol*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
*No*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
*No*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
*Finished the Napdragon Nest mission. I'd check the chapter number but my 3DS is currently being automated to level up characters in another game ^^;*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
*North America*


----------



## Trio4meo (Nov 1, 2014)

Can anyone help me defeat the pumpking please? Its a god quest and I'm having difficulty with it u.u

Mission accomplished, however would be happy to willing do multiplayer with anyone ^^


----------



## Phil (Nov 1, 2014)

- What is your character's name? *Xiko*

- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *No*

- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *No*

- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? *Since I just started playing the game yesterday I'm still at chapter 2(?). (Currently getting money and doing side missions)*

- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *North America*


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 1, 2014)

- What is your character's name? *Ryan*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *No*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *No*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? *I just finished the prologue, and currently fiddling around with all of the lives you can play as.*- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *North America*


----------



## Jazeksagirl (Nov 1, 2014)

What is your character's name?  Jackie
Have you reached Level 50 or over? No
Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? No
How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? I have finished the main story, I'm just not at level 50 yet.
Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America

By the way, I do have the DLC downloaded.


----------



## Imitation (Nov 1, 2014)

..?


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 1, 2014)

- What is your character's name? Turnip
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? No.
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Yes.
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? Uh... Almost done with Chapter 2. 
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America


----------



## marshmallowXO (Nov 2, 2014)

- Rosie
- No
- Yes
- Completed story, waiting to unlock Origin expansion.
- Europe


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 2, 2014)

Character's Name: Zach
Over level 50?: Yes
DLC active: No
Main story progression: Finished
Region: Europe


----------



## Keen (Nov 2, 2014)

- What is your character's name? *Beekle*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *No*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?* Finished Chapter six*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *NA*


Free most evenings to play multi player 

would love to do some bounties and whatnot.


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 2, 2014)

Add me to please! 

- What is your character's name? *Lauren*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *Yes*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?  *Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? *Completed entire game plus completed the DLC!*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?  *Europe!*


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Nov 2, 2014)

- What is your character's name? Nick
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? No
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? Just unlocked western grassy plains
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? NA


Free most evenings to play multi player

would love to do some bounties and whatnot.


----------



## Keen (Nov 2, 2014)

Started with Magician and Alchemist, got them to expert/adept moved onto cook, got cook to expert and now I jsut started mining and ran into the problem you have, cant do anything so I just want to focus on my magician for now. I really like doing bounties and stuff


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2014)

can we make this a trading thread as well? so there's not too many threads for fantasy life


*What is your character's name?*
Sho
*Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"*
No
*Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" *
Yes
*How far did you actually progressed in the main story *
I'm on Chapter 4
*Which region is the 3DS you're using?*
NA


----------



## Libra (Nov 3, 2014)

- What is your character's name?
*Wendy.*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
*Yes.*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
*Yes.*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?
*Main Story + DLC Story Completed.*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
*Europe.*


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 4, 2014)

Bumping so this thread doesn't get lost


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 4, 2014)

*What is your character's name?* - Grace (Main: Wizard)
*- Have you reached Level 50 or over?* - No
*- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?* - Yes
*- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?* - On Chapter 4
*- Which region is the 3DS you're using?* - North America


----------



## Phil (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm finally done with the main story.


----------



## pengutango (Nov 5, 2014)

*- What is your character's name?: *Raina
*- Have you reached Level 50 or over?:* No
*- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?:* No
*- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?:* Chapter 3
*- Which region is the 3DS you're using?:* North America


----------



## Primalia (Nov 5, 2014)

Character name: Lia
Level 50 or over : Yes
DLC activated : Yes
Storyline: Main storyline and DLC completed
Region : Europe


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 5, 2014)

Character name:Alex
Level 50 or over: No
DlC activated:No
Progress in main storyline: Completed
Region: North America


----------



## Libra (Nov 6, 2014)

I am looking for a Dragon King's Sword (it's a DLC item; you can get it from offering a gold coin to the fountain in Castele). If - by any chance - someone has a spare, please send me a PM? Thanks!


----------



## Manazran (Nov 7, 2014)

Add me 
- What is your character's name?
*Azran*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"
*No.Currently level 33
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life)
No.
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?
Up to Chapter 4
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once. The region can be from North America, Europe, Australia and even Japan.
NA*


----------



## Yookey (Nov 7, 2014)

* What is your character's name?*
Yookey*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"*
Yes*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" *
No*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?*
Finished main story*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *
North American


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 7, 2014)

*- Character's name?* George
*- Over level 50?* No
*- DLC active?* No
*- Main story progression* Tales of Lunares - Part 5
*- Region?* Australia


----------



## Starmanfan (Nov 7, 2014)

- What is your character's name? Sigma
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? YEP EXACTLY LEVEL 50
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? No.
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? Main story complete and obviously not DLC story since I don't have it
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America


----------



## Drake789 (Nov 8, 2014)

What is your character's name? *Mike* 
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *Nope, only level 20* 
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Not yet, I plan on buying it soon though! *
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? *Currently on Chapter 3*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *North America*


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 9, 2014)

I think adding "Multiplayer/Trading" into the thread title will help the thread to be used for its standing purposes ^^

*Looking for* - Vitalweeds x150 and Mountain Spring Water x50. Offering 1 BTB per 5 pieces? I'm just throwing out my price there. XD


----------



## Libra (Nov 9, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *Looking for* - Vitalweeds x150 and Mountain Spring Water x50. Offering 1 BTB per 5 pieces? I'm just throwing out my price there. XD



It might be easier and quicker if you simply buy those?  More info about Vitalweed here and more info about Mountain Spring Water here.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 9, 2014)

Libra said:


> It might be easier and quicker if you simply buy those?  More info about Vitalweed here and more info about Mountain Spring Water here.



Thanks. The only issue is, I am trying to save my Dosh for the Al Maajik home and try to save where I can (+ I am cheap in-game LOL). Heheheh, I always go up to Mt. Snowpeak for some water but find myself running low all the time TT_TT


----------



## pengutango (Nov 9, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Thanks. The only issue is, I am trying to save my Dosh for the Al Maajik home and try to save where I can (+ I am cheap in-game LOL). Heheheh, I always go up to Mt. Snowpeak for some water but find myself running low all the time TT_TT



Speaking of Mt. Snowpeak, where is the springwater? I can't seem to find it. XD I mean, I have some, but it's from the creatures I kill.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 9, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Speaking of Mt. Snowpeak, where is the springwater? I can't seem to find it. XD I mean, I have some, but it's from the creatures I kill.



Mountain Spring water is gatherable at Mt. Snowpeak Summit (the snowy area), it's the pond in front of the cabin/house.


----------



## pengutango (Nov 9, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Mountain Spring water is gatherable at Mt. Snowpeak Summit (the snowy area), it's the pond in front of the cabin/house.



Really? Wow, I feel dumb. XD I dunno how I missed that. Hahaha. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me know~  Time to gather some springwater~!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 10, 2014)

Name: Jade
Over level 50: No
DLC active: Yes
Main story progression: Chapter 1? 
Region: US/Central​


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> - What is your character's name? Turnip
> - Have you reached Level 50 or over? No. (Level 44.)
> - Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Yes.
> - How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? Finished with the main story, levelling to 50 now to begin the Origin Island story.
> - Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America



Reposted/edited.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sorry, can you please edit that I have the Origin Island DLC activated? I just bought it. 

Thanks.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 11, 2014)

-What is your character's name?:Ryan (couldn't yse my user so I had to put my real name -,-)
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No": no
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life): no
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?: only up to chapter 2
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once. The region can be from North America, Europe, Australia and even Japan.: North America


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 11, 2014)

Bumping up to keep with other FL threads


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

Name: Yoshi★
Over level 50: No
DLC activated: Yes
Main Story progression: I just unlocked multiplayer so idk if that is still Prologue or Chapter 1
Region: North America


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 13, 2014)

Quick update on my profile~

Name: Grace
Over level 50: Yes
DLC activated: Yes
Main Story progression: Completed, starting DLC story
Region: North America


----------



## Manazran (Nov 14, 2014)

*Just gonna repost my request*

- What is your character's name?*Azran*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *No,Level 41*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Nope,getting it soon though *
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?*Main story completed and for DLC story,well,that's obvious.*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *NA*


----------



## Starmanfan (Nov 15, 2014)

edited my info


----------



## Labrontheowl (Nov 15, 2014)

;w;
- What is your character's name? Aiko 
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Yes!
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Yes!
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? Both stories are complete :>
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 16, 2014)

Feel free to add me.


- What is your character's name?
Emi
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
No
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
Freeing the Princess.
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
North America


----------



## JCnator (Nov 17, 2014)

So, I finally updated this thread after a week or so of hiatus. Remember the multiplayer tips I promised you? Well, I won't put in the OP of this thread, but rather in Fantasy Life General Thread. Also, I removed the Japanese section, because it isn't worth leaving it there considering that the OP took more than half of the characters available for the post and there weren't any Japanese players coming in this thread.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 17, 2014)

If there's room I'd like to be added!

- Name: Jess
- Reached Level 50?: No
- Origin DLC?: No
- Main Story Progression: Chapter 2 complete
- Region: NA


----------



## kesttang (Nov 17, 2014)

What is your character's name? *Kesttang*
Have you reached Level 50 or over? *Level 52 currently*
Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Yes.*
How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? *Main story is completed. DLC story is not completed. Planning on playing the DLC with my fiance.*
Which region is the 3DS you're using? *North America*


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Name:* Sawyer
*Over level 50:* Yes 
*DLC active:* Yes
*Main story progression:* Main story complete and DLC
*Region: *North America (Canada, EH?)


----------



## Manazran (Nov 26, 2014)

Bumpity bump

Also,please update my info,I'm currently at Level 57 and I just started the DLC chapters


----------



## Radagast (Dec 1, 2014)

Can you add me to this

Character's name: Nate
Level 50 or over: Yes
Origin Island DLC: No
Story: Main story completed
Region: North America


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 1, 2014)

Name: MICKEY (yes, in all caps.. It was a booboo)
Over level 50: Just about (49)
DLC active: Yes
Main story progression: Main story complete and almost mastered everything
Region: North America

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am in desperate need of some help defeating the forest wraith! If someone with the dlc could help thatd be great!


----------



## Manazran (Dec 2, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> Name: MICKEY (yes, in all caps.. It was a booboo)
> Over level 50: Just about (49)
> DLC active: Yes
> Main story progression: Main story complete and almost mastered everything
> ...



I could help out 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvr mind saw the FL general thread


----------



## Joy (Dec 4, 2014)

What is your character's name?
Wilma(Star)
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"
Yes Lvl 69
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life)
Yes it's active
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?
Finished the main story, currently working on Origin Island story
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once. The region can be from North America, Europe, Australia and even Japan.

North America


----------



## Labrontheowl (Dec 5, 2014)

Labrontheowl said:


> ;w;
> - What is your character's name? Aiko
> - Have you reached Level 50 or over? Yes!
> - Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Yes!
> ...



Finally finished with both stories, I haven't tried out multiplayer yet so if anyone would like to play I can help you defeat most creatures ^^'


----------



## Hyperpesta (Dec 27, 2014)

Ive never multiplayed on this and would like to try it out with someone, anyone up for it ?


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 1, 2015)

- What is your character's name? Skye
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?  No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? No
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story. Completed
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America


----------



## Mugzy (Jan 3, 2015)

Feel free to add me  
- What is your character's name?
Lireal
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
Yes
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
Yes
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
Finished.
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
North America


----------



## FrozenLover (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking for people to play with 

Name: Katie
Over level 50: yes
Origin island activated: have it but not unlocked yet
Main story: complete
Region: Europe


----------



## Beary (Jan 3, 2015)

Name: Maddy
Over level 50: Mhm
DLC active: Nope
Main story progression: Done
Region: USA ( PST Timezone )


----------



## unravel (Jan 3, 2015)

*ITookYourWaffles*

*Character's name**Level 50+?**DLC activated?**Story Progress**Adrian*NoYesChapter 5



Spoiler





```
[B]ITookYourWaffles[/B]
[table="width: 500, class: grid"]
[tr]
	[td][B]Character's name[/B][/td]
	[td][B]Level 50+?[/B][/td]
	[td][B]DLC activated?[/B][/td]
	[td][B]Story Progress[/B][/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td][B]Adrian[/B][/td]
	[td]No[/td]
	[td]Yes[/td]
	[td]Chapter 5[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]
```




- - - Post Merge - - -

Region: US


----------



## Manazran (Jan 3, 2015)

Update my profile pretty please

- What is your character's name? *Azran*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *Yes.Currently 147*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? *Finished pretty much everything*


----------



## FrozenLover (Jan 11, 2015)

FrozenLover said:


> Looking for people to play with
> 
> Name: Katie
> Over level 50: yes
> ...



Update please as I've done the DLC.


----------



## Joy (Jan 12, 2015)

What is your character's name?
Wilma (Star)

- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"
Yes (lvl 143)

- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life)
Yup its activated 

- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?
Finished the DLC

- Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once. The region can be from North America, Europe, Australia and even Japan.
North America


----------



## Cress (Jan 12, 2015)

- What is your character's name? *✰Zach✰*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *Not even close...*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Yep.*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? *Finished it.*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *North America.*


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd definitely like to play with some other Fantasy Life players! 

- What is your character's name? - *JoJo*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? - Yes *(Level 52)*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? - *Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? - *I've completed the main story line, on Chapter 1 in the DLC Storyline*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? - North America

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

If you'd like to play, just send me a Private Thread! <3


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

- What is your character's name? nicole
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? yea
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? yeah
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? i'm done to the point i don't even know whatelse is there to do so please let's play sometime and hit the trials o r like can someone help me beat the monster bosses such as ancient napdragon, lord of the curse, and the magic one bc they're too hard alone or with npcs


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Jan 25, 2015)

Can you add me to the list?

- What is your character's name?
Luci
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
Yes,
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
yes
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
I beat the main story and the DLC
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
North America


----------



## Rozilynn (Feb 4, 2015)

*- What is your character's name? Stacy
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Not yet
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)? Not Far just got the game
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? NA*

*If you add me send me a PM *


----------



## Holla (Feb 6, 2015)

My internet is kinda slow but some games work just fine and others don't. Not sure how well FL works yet but hopefully fine!

- What is your character's name? Holly
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? No, I'm level 18 right now if I remember correctly
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Yes
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? Just finished chapter Four I believe (Al Maijikk or whatever that place is called) XD
- What region is the 3DS you are using? North American


----------



## Swablu (Feb 7, 2015)

- What is your character's name? Ezusa
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? No
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? Finished Main Storyline
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? North American


----------



## Mrs.Gladys (Feb 28, 2015)

- What is your character's name?* Clau*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? *Yes.*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? *Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? *Finished Main and DLC story. *
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? *Europe.*

If you add me send me a PM.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 28, 2015)

- What is your character's name? Aions
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? No
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? I've completed the story.
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? North America


----------



## Mayor_Claire (Mar 7, 2015)

Character: Claire 
Level: Not 50 yet but should be within a week so go ahead and say that I am
DLC: Yes
Progression: Main story completed DLC not
Region: North America


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

*- What is your character's name?*
Reem
*- Have you reached Level 50 or over?*
Yes
*- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?*
No
*- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?*
Done
*- Which region is the 3DS you're using?*
Europe


----------



## SlaughterShy (Apr 1, 2015)

Feel free to add me!


- Name? 
*Thyme*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
*Nope*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? 
*Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? 
*Completed main story, have yet to start the DLC story*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? 
*North America *


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 6, 2015)

Add me :') I have no dlc

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Im below 50


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (May 22, 2015)

Hey!
I'm Quinn, I just got to lvl 50, just got the dlc and my fc is :1049-1423-5291! Never played online so I'm excited!


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Character name: Diana
Purchased DLC but haven't reached level 50, currently Level 41
Finished Story, Hero Wizard
NA 3Ds, I love in America
FC: 1005-9079-0876
Looking forward to playing with ya!
0pizzachu23, I've added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just upped to 42 after defeating the Napdragon.


----------



## Cirom (May 23, 2015)

Oh! ;D Since when was this thread a thing? ;o

Region: Europe (not that it matters >;T)

Character Name: Luna
Character Level: ~65-ish
DLC Status: Yes
Story Progress: Finished, including DLC
( My main~! )

Character Name: Moric
Character Level: ~10-ish
DLC Status: No
Story Progress: Barely started
( Really haven't done much with this character ;D )


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

This was a pretty old thread someone bumped. Wish people were a bit more active on this thread, because I really want FL friends to play with.


----------



## Cirom (May 24, 2015)

Yo! ;D I'm pretty much always up for an FL adventure. ;o Though, DLC or not, I don't mind. To be fair, I do kind of want to level up my non-DLC character a bit - although I have no complaints with levelling up my main as well.

I've added you, anyhow. ;o


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

I've added you too! PM me when you would like to play. I'll be online pretty much all day.


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

Anyone else wanna play? Add the FC in the other page, not the one in my profile. I reeeeaaaly want friends to play with :3


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (May 25, 2015)

Hey anybody around down to play tonight? I got to level 53 last night and just got the DLC the other day. I've never played online so lemme know! My friend code is: 1049-1423-5291! Lemme know yours and we'll rock out!


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello? I want friends...


----------



## akidas (Jun 7, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Hello? I want friends...



I'll play with you~ if you have dlc
Although im just apbout to go ged so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes please!  I'm getting pretty tired of playing alone~ I will add you now!
Make sure to add the Friend code in my sig, not the one in my profile, OK?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah I have DLC, I'm a creator Wizard and I completed DLC story


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd like to play with someone, I stopped playing a few months ago but I do have the dlc and I'm pretty sure I finished the story. I think I was a creator wizard? I've only played online with someone once and it was really fun, if anyone would like to play send me a dm and I'll add you.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

What's a DM?


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 9, 2015)

A dm is short for direct message x3


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh. How do you send it though? I don't really see anything saying "send direct message" around here...


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 9, 2015)

Well it's the same as sending a private message to someone, I guess it would be more appropriate to call it a pm? I dont know.


----------



## KumKwat (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll play with anyone. DLC. 

FC: 4141-4578-0391 

PM or VM me.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

You know, I really want to play with friends but I'm not sure why, I usually end up doing regular stuff I could do in single player. I guess It just makes me feel a bit less lonely ^.^ Sometimes they can be helpful in defeating stuff too.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## samolol (Jun 12, 2015)

Characters name: Logan
Level 50: yes
Origin island: yes

add me on kik ill help with any boss you need help with (if i can). *my kik is samolo99*
i find it easier to communicate on kik than a forum tbh.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 12, 2015)

My porTal is open for everyone on my friend list.


----------



## Tael (Jun 13, 2015)

- What is your character's name? Ithe
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Yes
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Yes
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story? Finished Main + DLC
- Which region is the 3DS you're using? Europe

Send me a pm if you want to play, I won't be available until later tho


----------



## mintellect (Jun 13, 2015)

BuMp


----------



## mintellect (Jun 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## mintellect (Jun 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Lady Black (Jun 22, 2015)

---


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jun 23, 2015)

Name - Rei
Level 50 or over - Yes (Lv.87)
How far in the main story? - Finished both
Region - Europe


----------



## akidas (Jun 23, 2015)

Rei ive added you, hmu if you ever want to play


----------



## Espurr (Jun 24, 2015)

- What is your character's name?

Adam
Big surprise there, yeah?

- Have you reached Level 50 or over?

Yes  I'm somewhere in the mid-60s to early 70s...  I think.  Need to check.

- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?

Yes

- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?

Both completed

- Which region is the 3DS you're using?

North 'Merican.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 19, 2015)

*What is your character's name?*
Sophia
*Have you reached Level 50 or over? *
Yes; level 89.
*Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?* 
Yes.
*How far did you actually progressed in the main story? *
Completed.
*Which region is the 3DS you're using?* 
North America


----------



## Loriii (Jul 19, 2015)

- What is your character's name?
*Roel*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"
*Yes. Level 170+*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life)
*Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?
*Finished the main and DLC story. Highest rank in all except for two combat lives.*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
*North America*


----------



## Trio4meo (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone want to play some time? VM me or reply  my time is GMT+1/UK time and I'm available during 1pm-11:50pm c:


----------



## Cou (Aug 3, 2015)

Trio4meo said:


> Anyone want to play some time? VM me or reply  my time is GMT+1/UK time and I'm available during 1pm-11:50pm c:



if you have dlc, i'm down to hit the trials with you! 8)


----------



## Trio4meo (Aug 4, 2015)

Cou said:


> if you have dlc, i'm down to hit the trials with you! 8)



Sure  and yes I do have dlc activated ^^


----------



## mintellect (Aug 4, 2015)

I need help getting back into this game. I haven't played it in a while. Anyone with the DLC want to play today?


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 20, 2015)

anyone want to multiplayer right now? I am a lv67 creator ranked mercenary


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello!  Not sure if this is the place to post this kind of request, or if it would be better to make a new thread, but well...

Thing is, I started a second file and want to transfer some things between the two, but for that I need another person to hold them for a moment in their chest while I change characters. So, anyone want to help me, please?

Also, you can ask for any of this as "reward", in case you are interested in something. PM me then!

http://guerrerad.deviantart.com/art/My-trading-in-FantasyLife-572474282


----------



## Libra (Nov 29, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!  Not sure if this is the place to post this kind of request, or if it would be better to make a new thread, but well...
> 
> Thing is, I started a second file and want to transfer some things between the two, but for that I need another person to hold them for a moment in their chest while I change characters. So, anyone want to help me, please?
> 
> ...



Yeah, sure, send me a PM and I'll try to find a time when we're both on-line (and I'll first try to find my copy of the game and figure out how it works, LOL, because it's been forever since I last played).


----------



## Bassy (Dec 2, 2015)

*- What is your character's name? *
Bassy

*- Have you reached Level 50 or over? Say either "Yes" or "No"*
Yes

*- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file? Say either "Yes" or "No" (does not apply to any Japanese version of Fantasy Life)*
Yes

*- How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?*
Beat the main game and the DLC. Beat my first trial, still need to do the remainders.

*- Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once. The region can be from North America, Europe, Australia and even Japan.*
Europe

Even though I'm a lvl 80+ and have legend on all fighting classes (god on one), I'm actually still a relatively new player to the game. (think I owned this for less than a month, DLC less then few days).

I would really love to explore and find out what multiplayer is about, preferably with someone around my own level who's currently really into the game. Haven't found a single forum dedicated to fantasy life, so I would like to try this way.

You can PM me as well =) Greets!


----------



## Technic12 (Dec 16, 2015)

Technic12
Character name? Rage
Level 50+? Yes
DLC activated? No
Progress: Completed main story
Region North America


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 23, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## creamyy (Dec 23, 2015)

Bump !


----------



## melaniewaffle (Dec 23, 2015)

Ohhhh! Please add me to the list! I am quite an experienced player, if I do say so mehself!
- Mel
- Yes
- Yes
- completed main story+DLC
- North America


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 26, 2015)

melaniewaffle said:


> Ohhhh! Please add me to the list! I am quite an experienced player, if I do say so mehself!
> - Mel
> - Yes
> - Yes
> ...



Eh, nice to know I am not the only one still palying this! Since nobody wants any of my FREE items, I kinda felt like talking to walls.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Bassy (Dec 31, 2015)

I currently main a lvl 200 Magician. Tell me if you're up for some multiplayer, PM me or whatever! I'm down.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Dec 31, 2015)

just beat the main story. My god if yuellia died i would have been hella sad


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 7, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Bassy (Jan 11, 2016)

I still haven't experienced what multiplayer is like! Anyone?


----------



## akidas (Jan 13, 2016)

For everyone here there is a fantasy life reddit thats still pretty active.
So it might be worth you checking out!


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 28, 2016)

Bump!

(And I don't know what reddit is)


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jan 28, 2016)

- What is your character's name?
Hayden
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
No
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
Finished Tale Of Lunares- Chapter 7
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
North America

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jan 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 13, 2016)

Bumping too!


----------



## McGudgeon (Feb 20, 2016)

I just got Fantasy Life. Kindly PM me if you would like to ally or co-op :]


----------



## FreezeFlame (Feb 21, 2016)

You can add me! 

- What is your character's name?
*Amit*
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
*Yes*
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
*Yes*
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
*Completed Main & DLC Story*
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
*North America*


----------



## Snowi (Feb 21, 2016)

Damn ur on a dlc


----------



## McGudgeon (Feb 22, 2016)

I'd totally add you, but I don't have the DLC yet... I just got the game so I haven't unlocked the DLC purchase.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 23, 2016)

Then you two could play together!  Snowi and McGudgeon.


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

*what is your character's name?*

Marla!

*Have you reached 50+ or over?*

yep! ( currently 164 )

*Is the Origins Island DLC activated in your 3ds?*

yeppers.

*How far did you actually progressed in the main story (and the DLC story for those who actually own Origin Island DLC)?*

finished both the main story and the prologue. 

*Which region is the 3DS you're using? You will only need to answer this question just once*

north america.

*additional info*

i've finished all trials and currently wear the ares armor set. i'm currently focused on leveling up and finishing all the god requests, and have currently done 6 out of 12.


----------



## Snowi (Feb 23, 2016)

McGudgeon said:


> I'd totally add you, but I don't have the DLC yet... I just got the game so I haven't unlocked the DLC purchase.



 True

- - - Post Merge - - -



GuerreraD said:


> Then you two could play together!  Snowi and McGudgeon.



Agreed


----------



## Bui (Feb 27, 2016)

I have two files that I can use (One with DLC, and one without so I can connect with non-DLC players), and an empty one that I can create for any players that are new to the game.

*Name:* Alex
*Level:* 103
*DLC:* Yes
*Story Progress:* Main and DLC Stories complete
*Region:* North America
*Additional Info:* Creator Paladin, Mercenary, Hunter, Miner, and Blacksmith. Legend Woodcutter, Carpenter, and Angler. Hero Wizard, Cook, Tailor, and Alchemist.


*Name:* Blade
*Level:* 22
*DLC:* No
*Story Progress:* Chapter 2 Completed
*Region:* North America
*Additional Information: This profile was created after removing the expansion key from my system, allowing me to use this profile to connect to non-DLC players. Even with the key removed, any profile that had the DLC activated in it will continue to have access to the expansion content.*


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 27, 2016)

skweegee said:


> I have two files that I can use (One with DLC, and one without so I can connect with non-DLC players), and an empty one that I can create for any players that are new to the game.
> 
> *Name:* Alex
> *Level:* 103
> ...



Let me tell you that you misunderstood how the DLC works  If you got the DLC, that will be present in all your games, because it's not something you actually downloaded but unclosed. It is not separable.

Or maybe I am the one wrong, but I really don't see how it could work the way you tell.


----------



## Bui (Feb 28, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Let me tell you that you misunderstood how the DLC works  If you got the DLC, that will be present in all your games, because it's not something you actually downloaded but unclosed. It is not separable.
> 
> Or maybe I am the one wrong, but I really don't see how it could work the way you tell.



I definitely see what you mean, and you may be right. I remember hearing from a few players on another forum that said that by removing the DLC key after activating it will still allow you to access said content on the profile (I can confirm this). This works because the expansion content is already on the cartridge/SD card the second you buy/download the game, and the DLC is just a key to unlock access to the content (which is why the DLC download is only 2 blocks). Then, by making a profile and only playing it when the DLC key isn't installed, the game will treat the profile as though you had never downloaded the DLC in the first place, allowing you to link with players that don't have the DLC using that profile. I have successfully linked with several non-DLC players using this profile, but as you can see, I haven't reached the requirements to unlock DLC access on my profile anyway, which is probably why I can't connect with other DLC players yet. I'll keep playing ahead on my profile to reach the DLC requirements to see whether or not what they said is actually true.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 28, 2016)

skweegee said:


> I definitely see what you mean, and you may be right. I remember hearing from a few players on another forum that said that by removing the DLC key after activating it will still allow you to access said content on the profile (I can confirm this). This works because the expansion content is already on the cartridge/SD card the second you buy/download the game, and the DLC is just a key to unlock access to the content (which is why the DLC download is only 2 blocks). Then, by making a profile and only playing it when the DLC key isn't installed, the game will treat the profile as though you had never downloaded the DLC in the first place, allowing you to link with players that don't have the DLC using that profile. I have successfully linked with several non-DLC players using this profile, but as you can see, I haven't reached the requirements to unlock DLC access on my profile anyway, which is probably why I can't connect with other DLC players yet. I'll keep playing ahead on my profile to reach the DLC requirements to see whether or not what they said is actually true.



When I started some time ago my second file, the DLC was already active since the very first moment because the subtitle of "Origin Island" showed up. So even if you don't finish the main story, don't reach the lv.50, etc... I think the DLC is present anyway, because for example the Lunar coins lady that stays with the housekeeper, was already there since the beginning of my second file. I even could talk with her, even if I obviously had no coins to spend at that moment.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 28, 2016)

The Origin Island DLC can be permanently activated anytime you load a file with the DLC key installed in the SD Card.

If you're that desperate to play with anyone without the DLC key while you do, you can simply delete it and then create a new file. Every file created from that point on will ignore everything the DLC includes, while the files played with the DLC key installed still have a permanent access to the additional content.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 29, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The Origin Island DLC can be permanently activated anytime you load a file with the DLC key installed in the SD Card.
> 
> If you're that desperate to play with anyone without the DLC key while you do, you can simply delete it and then create a new file. Every file created from that point on will ignore everything the DLC includes, while the files played with the DLC key installed still have a permanent access to the additional content.



... Now if that's true, it's really mind-blowing


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 28, 2016)

You can add me to the list!
Flare
Yes
Yes
Both the main story and dlc story is completed
American version


----------



## dominiquet (Sep 20, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

add me plz to this list 
Name: Dominique
level 75
DLC active: yes
Completed main story
Region: North America


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello again!  Is there anyone still playing this?


----------



## Takuya (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't play it anymore - but I'm honestly just waiting for someone to continue with me ^^

- What is your character's name?
Almin
- Have you reached Level 50 or over?
No
- Is the Origin Island DLC activated in that save file?
Yes, installed
- How far did you actually progressed in the main story?
I am somewhere in the Dessert Region or further and don't know where to progress '^^
- Which region is the 3DS you're using?
PAL: European


----------

